# Shorin Ryu Training



## Hurly Burly (Jan 13, 2016)

Looking for a training partner. Need to work flow drills, kata, etc. I'm preparing for a seminar in July and am a bit rusty.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 13, 2016)

Hurly Burly said:


> Looking for a training partner. Need to work flow drills, kata, etc. I'm preparing for a seminar in July and am a bit rusty.



First, welcome to MT.  Second, it would be helpful if you said where you live; we have members all over the globe.


----------



## Hurly Burly (Jan 13, 2016)

Las vegas NV


----------

